# Look Strange Hybrid "cultured"



## poppy z (May 2, 2007)

Hi girls!

it's been a long time....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I saw the new face charts for the Strange Hybrid collection and I falled in love with the "cultured" look. So I reproduce it today with some changes (because Moonflower e/s alone doesn't like that).

I love this collection so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I use:


no fondation : just studio finish concealor and MSF medium

blush Petalpoint

_rose blanc
_shadestick royal hue
_floral fantasy
_pencil bourjois metal effect "vert pépite"
_moonflower
_ eye liner (like fluidline) makeupatelier in pruple (a french pro brand of makeup)
_eye liner makeupatelier turquoise
_mascara zoom lash

_cremestic liner lush n lilac (I think that pink treat -use in the look- isn't beautiful with the l/s...)
_l/s orchidazzle
_lustreglass opal

here is the look:





et my version: (if some pictures don't appear, try again...with F5 touch on computer)

























http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/...lm_4b2caa6.png


----------



## Mien (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! This is so gorgeous, I think I'll have a try at this look too, wow!


----------



## nongoma (May 2, 2007)

I'm new to all this but man you look stunning!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 2, 2007)

Pretty!!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 2, 2007)

absolute pretty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 2, 2007)

love it


----------



## Lissa (May 2, 2007)

wow that is a gorgeous look, and you look stunning in it


----------



## spectrolite (May 2, 2007)

Yay!! I love and look forward to your FOTD's. Beautiful as always.

:loveya:


----------



## hootie2177 (May 2, 2007)

Good Job!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (May 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## zori (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## chazza (May 2, 2007)

that is just amazing! you pull those colours off excellently. and your lips look simply enchanting.


----------



## slvrlips (May 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## applefrite (May 2, 2007)

I love this look , it is very beautiful !!!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 2, 2007)

WOW...you are STUNNING!  You did a fantastic job with the look!


----------



## dreamqueen (May 2, 2007)

This looks so amazing!


----------



## jsimpson (May 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## *Luna* (May 2, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I think that look may have been made for you!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 2, 2007)

Wow this is stunning!  When I first saw the facechart I had no idea how to do it, but seeing it done on so beautifully is inspiring


----------



## Tightambitionz (May 2, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 2, 2007)

I LOVE your fotd's!! Beautiful as always!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 2, 2007)

I love it!  That lipstick looks amazing on you!!  So pretty!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 2, 2007)

I love the eyes!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful look!!! I love your lip color


----------



## chevonne98 (May 2, 2007)

you look great! I love those colors on you.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 2, 2007)

This is my favorite look from the collection, you do it justice!!


----------



## peacelover18 (May 2, 2007)

That's gorgeous. You did an amazing job. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Taj (May 2, 2007)

Nice reverse !


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

u look amazing!!!! the lips are soo pretty! i love this!


----------



## misspaillettes (May 2, 2007)

the first pic is so perfect


----------



## makeupgal (May 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You are so good at copying the facecharts to a "T".


----------



## linkas (May 2, 2007)

Very very pretty!!! I luv this combo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 2, 2007)

You did an amazing job,  I want to try this too


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

wow! im in awe!


----------



## Jayne (May 2, 2007)

great job !! 
that's really pretty and you look great without foundation


----------



## lightnlovly (May 2, 2007)

WOWIE!!!  That looks gorgeous!!!!!!!  I didn't really like the looks for strange hybrid until you did this!!!


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

So beautiful! Looks so pretty! I want to try it now!


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

Good to have you posting again, poppy, you totally nailed that look! Nice one.


----------



## Padmita (May 2, 2007)

I love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 2, 2007)

wow! you are so creative poppy z!  i love all your fotds!


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2007)

Wow!  Fantastic job.


----------



## mistella (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful!! blending is perfect!


----------



## TM26 (May 2, 2007)

I totally fell in love with this look to and I can't wait to try it. You totally nailed it right on!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 2, 2007)

Oh my frigging god!! That is so beautiful, if you ever feel like doing a tutorial *hint hint*


----------



## Simi (May 2, 2007)

Wow,very pretty. Good to see you after long time. Welcome back.....


----------



## stefania905 (May 2, 2007)

wowieee!!


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

This is my favourite look from the collection!  You did an amazing job with this!  Incredibly pretty on you. =)


----------



## wafflebees (May 3, 2007)

that looks amazing!  i didn't think orchidazzle would look that LOVELY....


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## magi (May 3, 2007)

FANTASTIC.... Until this pics I was absolutely not interested in STRANGE HYBRID :-o


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 3, 2007)

*








My first thought when I scrolled down to the pic: "WOW..that's so, so pretty....so, so pretty!!"!!!!

You are SO creative....are you an artist? (amateur or otherwise), because you ALWAYS come out with the *most* creative stuff!!

I always love to see your posts!  Post more! Post more!*


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 3, 2007)

Woow! PERFECT .. 

^__^ Thnks.


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 3, 2007)

lovely...i love your brows too!!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 3, 2007)

You look really hot!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 3, 2007)

OMG you look amazing!!!


----------



## kawaii (May 4, 2007)

You look très belle!! I think it is the best look that I have seen from you.


----------



## poppy z (May 5, 2007)

OMG !!!! thx for all these answers!!!!

I really love the cultured MU done by Alexa too! 

anyway, thanks again! It's so nice!


----------



## snowkei (May 5, 2007)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful = ) I love all the colors.


----------



## lethaldesign (May 9, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------

